# Problem With Flash Games



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

My friend is actually having the problem with her laptop. She is running IE7. When she tries to play a flash game (any), she gets this error:
"This appliation requires an Xtra (Text) that either does not exist or failed to initialize properly. Please make sure the appropriate Xtras are in the Xtras folder(s)."

She gets that error and it will not allow her to play flash games. She has uninstalled and reinstalled everything, including using the official Adobe method for uninstalling her flash stuff.

Any ideas?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you might try this goto internet options,and on the advanced tab hit restore defaults.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok thanks. I'll tell her and get back to ya


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your welcome if that doesnt help let us know.


----------

